# Cars! Whos got nice cars?



## Crash pups person

A off topic fun little thread I have been thinking about for some time now.

Got a car you feel looks nice, has work done, or is bone stock but simply a nice car post pics and give info on it if you wish!





































Yes, for some reason I dont understand I do like these rear end shots!

I did this myself. I filled in the emblem spaces and painted the grille surround to match and the center from chrome to black for more depth and better contrast.










Same here on the rear. I painted the surround to match the body color and at a later point of time painted the center beneath the tag for some pop.










A few more?



















I had it slammed super low but the state of DE forced me to raise it up during inspections. Pissed me off but,... oh well one day I'll get what I want.

I also had it tinted the whole way around till I moved to DE where I was again forced to take it off the front two windows during inspections!


----------



## KnineGuy

ok here is my baby,

2009 VW GTi in united gray, she has a apr stage 1 tune and a apr short ram intake.

tint and coilover set to come in the spring.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

i love vdubs i had an 05 gli (old body style) with chromed out bbs, sports suspension, a stage three, bov, headers, intercooler, sittin on some kuhmos.. and the trunk was packed with 2 JL mono D 1000 watt amps, and 2 JL W7 12's in a custom box. 

then i had to sell it to pay legal fees OUCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aidan

Love the L6, I almost bought one once.

I'll just roll over you guys though.


----------



## KnineGuy

Aidan said:


> Love the L6, I almost bought one once.
> 
> I'll just roll over you guys though.


lol got to catch me first...meep meep!!!

i missed my old truck alot this week after all thsi snow...love your wheels


----------



## Aidan

thanks man, nice gti to. bet you have a lot of fun in it. i use to roll an acura 2.1, 5 speed, intake, headers. love being able to shift into some speed.


----------



## Czar

yo A...let me borrow your truck I'm snowed in. That would have no problem for the snow. I'll post pics of my cars in the snow lol when I get in


----------



## Aidan

yea trade ya for the g35 no problem bro. keep it for the winter, i got no problem with the infiniti here in winter time.


----------



## Jax_09

Too dumb to post pics right the first time. I'll try again in a minute.


----------



## Aidan

image code brah, img code.


----------



## Jax_09

Even though it prob doesn't fit the thread as well as some, this it what I roll in. 09 Chev w/ Duramax. Loaded with enough extras to spoil a working man.


----------



## Jax_09

Aidan said:


> image code brah, img code.


:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## redog

I dont beleive in cars


----------



## Czar

here is my car










and my bros car the gto, which is horrible in the snow 6.0


----------



## melrosdog

Just got this last week. Its my first brand new car, I love it.










This is my husbands car.


----------



## Czar

another shot of the g35 in the snow


----------



## Czar

I need to take my lazy butt and shovel it free, but I"m to lazy


----------



## redog

looks like you need to break out the shovel bro! dont you hurt that g35


----------



## Czar

lol i hear ya dave


----------



## Black Rabbit

Aidan said:


> Love the L6, I almost bought one once.
> 
> I'll just roll over you guys though.


Ohhh Nice. All I got is a P.O.S. Pick me up and lets go roll over all the little cars.:rofl:


----------



## Czar

kg420 said:


> Ohhh Nice. All I got is a P.O.S. Pick me up and lets go roll over all the little cars.:rofl:


like my buddy knine said..u gotta catch the lil cars first:rofl::roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit

Czar said:


> like my buddy knine said..u gotta catch the lil cars first:rofl::roll:


I wanna go race one. How fast can yours go it looks pretty f in fast.


----------



## KnineGuy

kg420 said:


> I wanna go race one. How fast can yours go it looks pretty f in fast.


i have only gone 120 but it still had a lot more.

im more about how fast i can get to that speed tho.
nothing like hearing that turbo spool up :woof:


----------



## StaffyDaddy

KnineGuy said:


> i have only gone 120 but it still had a lot more.
> 
> im more about how fast i can get to that speed tho.
> nothing like hearing that turbo spool up :woof:


and then hearin it wind down when you shift into the next gear


----------



## Czar

My car is pretty quick but not really that fast..knines car got that turbo so his is quicker...now my bros gto can haul butt....that would be a good race knines car vs my bros...I also havea camero being worked on..I will take pics of it soon butthat has over 500 horses


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Czar said:


> My car is pretty quick but not really that fast..knines car got that turbo so his is quicker...now my bros gto can haul butt....that would be a good race knines car vs my bros...I also havea camero being worked on..I will take pics of it soon butthat has over 500 horses


Is that a kind of motor?


----------



## vdubbinya

vw mk4 2002 gti 1.8l turbo 4cyl in RAVE GREEN  there was maybe 500-1000 brought to the us nobody really knows  . r32 bodykit. engine is up to ur imagination 
































factory's haha 








i got me a phaselinear 7" touchscreen indash that aint in this pic sigh.
























and no that's not all it has it runs outta gears @ 143mph....way old pic on stock boost/stock turbo i dont have any updated pix


----------



## dixieland

I need to take pics of mine.I have a camaro that we're building a 350 engine for.

There ain't nothing like old muscle cars


----------



## KnineGuy

nice mkv very clean.


----------



## vdubbinya

ty ty nice mk5


----------



## Firehazard

Jax_09 said:


> Even though it prob doesn't fit the thread as well as some, this it what I roll in. 09 Chev w/ Duramax. Loaded with enough extras to spoil a working man.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## redog

Heres how I roll


----------



## Firehazard

My rig's so nice, everyone give me plenty of room, you'd think I was JohhnyLaw...... :rofl:


----------



## ~StangChick~

here's a couple of my car 96 gt, flowmasters, 70 mm throttle body, BBk cold air induction kit, cobra rims..etc.....


























and a 98 f150


----------



## Jax_09

redog said:


> Heres how I roll


Love the last one. B.A.M.F. for sure!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

KnineGuy said:


> i have only gone 120 but it still had a lot more.
> 
> im more about how fast i can get to that speed tho.
> nothing like hearing that turbo spool up :woof:


Hell yea wanna take me for a ride?:woof:


----------



## meganc66

my fiance loves camaros... he had an 89 but had to sell it, he was so sad.... ah well, when he gets a better job and can buy me a fancy new car he can have another one 

nice cars everyone, but just for your eyes sakes, i won't post mine


----------



## intensive

man...i keep lookin at cars lately, but all i see is insurance payments and car payments ruining my mood lol


----------



## Czar

Sadie's Dad said:


> Is that a kind of motor?


Yup sure is


----------



## KnineGuy

kg420 said:


> Hell yea wanna take me for a ride?:woof:


sure but your going to have to fight with leela to see who gets shotgun..lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

I got skills I bet could win her over.


----------



## meganc66

intensive said:


> man...i keep lookin at cars lately, but all i see is insurance payments and car payments ruining my mood lol


LMAO we think exactly alike


----------



## Crash pups person

Wow. 3 pages?

Cool! So far my LS has a custom intake and a Magnaflow exhaust for performance. There is absolutely no support and the pcm and pats dont let you do a damn thing as far as what someone can fab up for the car. My only other option is a Xcal tuner, a gear swap and a LSD diff swap but without any other things to add on its almost worthless for me to go performance or at least any further that is.

Aside from that I tinted my amber lenses myself by taking them apart and dying them in RIT dye.

I had a grass roots circle track company make me adjustable coil overs but again the state of DE made me take em off cause I was too low,... jerks.

I have 19x8.5 ADR M-Sports and Im probably getting a set of Ferrari mesh 3 piece wheels come income tax time. The very rare bolt pattern just happens to be the same and they are going to be 9" wide up front and 10" in the rear.

Im more into the VIP themes now a'days.

I saw a nice MK with a set of older very wide Vette wheels slammed and the wheels sat very flush.

I got lots of other small things I pulled out my rear also,... to many to think of.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS

not that nice but it does the job on the track


----------



## jmejiaa

That's an MKIV guys..

I got an MKV but I won't bore you with pics of a stock car


----------



## jmejiaa

The day I got it(Ignore the red box)









My other ride(s):


----------



## Crash pups person

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> not that nice but it does the job on the track


Scrapers!

Those are the best. I love it when people smack the hell out of a Nissan sliding and just dont care!

Awesome!


----------



## KnineGuy

jmejiaa said:


> The day I got it(Ignore the red box)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other ride(s):


sweet another UG MkV....right on :clap:


----------



## vdubbinya

i said mk4 tyvm


----------



## Jaz's dad

Here is one of my bad boys. I used to quarter mile a hell of a lot as a hobby, but it got too expensive and decided to take a break from it for a while, but here she is.

650 bhp of japanese 4 wheel drive rally beast. For those interested, my best time was 11.01 secs @ 132mph which was acheived back in 2005 when the car was running 450bhp and in full road trim, now she has been stripped and re-built to 650 bhp and i'm aiming for 9 sec quarters this summer.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

I dont have anything fancy like y'all.....but I like my car.
86 mustang gt T top


----------



## Crash pups person

Jaz's dad said:


> Here is one of my bad boys. I used to quarter mile a hell of a lot as a hobby, but it got too expensive and decided to take a break from it for a while, but here she is.
> 
> 650 bhp of japanese 4 wheel drive rally beast. For those interested, my best time was 11.01 secs @ 132mph which was acheived back in 2005 when the car was running 450bhp and in full road trim, now she has been stripped and re-built to 650 bhp and i'm aiming for 9 sec quarters this summer.


Cool man not many of those built up in the states like that, but what Im really digging is that old RX-7 n the background!

Im looking to rebuild one of those or a early 70's Z. Good project cars cause most of the parts you would end up replacing need it from the start to begin with:roll:

BTW, Im loving the pipe work. Looks like a habbitrail for hamsters!

Awesome cars man!


----------



## tablerock

Man all you people in these 'foreign' cars!:rofl:

My b-day present from Ben a few years ago was a 1977 Chevrolet Corvette. Last year for the sugar window with the elongated Stingray style body.
Went through the first motor, loved it, broke it...put second 350 in and hubby won't let me drive it much anymore!!! :hammer::hammer:

Now it is parked in the garage being restored/updated. We shaved all body seems, door handles, locks, etc. Will paint 1997 Corvette Red and then start on the interior...custom leather seats with hand tooling (done by me), custom leather floorboards and trunk cover also with hand tooling (dont by me)...then it is on to the wiring and finishing up the engine work.

I will see if I can find better pics.


----------



## ~StangChick~

tablerock said:


> Man all you people in these 'foreign' cars!:rofl:
> 
> My b-day present from Ben a few years ago was a 1977 Chevrolet Corvette. Last year for the sugar window with the elongated Stingray style body.
> Went through the first motor, loved it, broke it...put second 350 in and hubby won't let me drive it much anymore!!! :hammer::hammer:
> 
> Now it is parked in the garage being restored/updated. We shaved all body seems, door handles, locks, etc. Will paint 1997 Corvette Red and then start on the interior...custom leather seats with hand tooling (done by me), custom leather floorboards and trunk cover also with hand tooling (dont by me)...then it is on to the wiring and finishing up the engine work.
> 
> I will see if I can find better pics.


haha I know right, I didn't want to be the one one to say it!!

Gotta love a vette though.


----------



## vdubbinya

foreign's last longer


----------



## Crash pups person

vdubbinya said:


> foreign's last longer


Ha, they sure do.


----------



## mygirlmaile

vdubbinya said:


> foreign's last longer


pfft. :rain:


----------



## cEElint

if an Integra is considered nice.. i guess i have a nice car.. lol

01 GSR


----------



## cEElint

Jaz's dad said:


> Here is one of my bad boys. I used to quarter mile a hell of a lot as a hobby, but it got too expensive and decided to take a break from it for a while, but here she is.
> 
> 650 bhp of japanese 4 wheel drive rally beast. For those interested, my best time was 11.01 secs @ 132mph which was acheived back in 2005 when the car was running 450bhp and in full road trim, now she has been stripped and re-built to 650 bhp and i'm aiming for 9 sec quarters this summer.


i swear i've seen this car before.. where you from?


----------



## Czar

vdubbinya said:


> foreign's last longer


OWNED lollll:flush:


----------



## Jaz's dad

cEElint said:


> i swear i've seen this car before.. where you from?


U.K.
Have you been a member on the SR20 forums, as you may have seen it on there ?


----------



## Sampsons Dad

vdubbinya said:


> foreign's last longer


Tell that to my all original motor and trans in my 1986 Mustang GT!..lol:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Crash pups person

Really? Your talking about the Honda of American Muscle where every junk yard has more than a dozen to easily fix?

You must drive it like a New Yorker.

I wish my American made car was that reliable. At 40Km it raked up over 12K$ in *common *repair bills. In fact over 85% of the problems with the LS every single owner experiences before 50k miles.

I never knew a car where the ball joints and all the coil pack went out before 100k miles.


----------



## franktank1

View attachment 6075
My Toy


----------



## ~StangChick~

We could sit here and debate all day American vs Foreign. It's all personal prefrence.
I keep my car clean take good care of it its a 96 and still drives as strong as the day I brought it home.

I had a maxima at one point and i did love that car. I also had a Mitsubishi Galant GTZ and the thing was nothing but problems.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

~StangChick~ said:


> We could sit here and debate all day American vs Foreign. It's all personal prefrence.
> I keep my car clean take good care of it its a 96 and still drives as strong as the day I brought it home.
> 
> I had a maxima at one point and i did love that car. I also had a Mitsubishi Galant GTZ and the thing was nothing but problems.


Lol I agree.. It is personal preference... And silly to debate about it.

However, I like both, I have favorites from both sides. Some toys I would have are a 70 SS Chevelle with a bored out 454, 4 barrel carb, edelbrock hedders, with some borla pipes comin out the back end.

As far as imports go, theyre more expensive to fix IMO, but if you take care of your car, and it's not a POS to begin with it lasts virtually forever. My take on an import would be a 1992 Nissan 300ZX Twin T with some pretty serious mods. But I wouldn't put a kit on it and all of that, not into the "rice rocket" look. I like cars that look elegant and can leave the road smokin at the same time.

If I wanted to be swangin that big body I'd candy a 68 Cutty With blue over grey and 100 spoke 22's... But that's just me


----------



## Crash pups person

StaffyDaddy said:


> Lol I agree.. It is personal preference... And silly to debate about it.
> 
> However, I like both, I have favorites from both sides. Some toys I would have are a 70 SS Chevelle with a bored out 454, 4 barrel carb, edelbrock hedders, with some borla pipes comin out the back end.
> 
> As far as imports go, theyre more expensive to fix IMO, but if you take care of your car, and it's not a POS to begin with it lasts virtually forever. My take on an import would be a 1992 Nissan 300ZX Twin T with some pretty serious mods. But I wouldn't put a kit on it and all of that, not into the "rice rocket" look. I like cars that look elegant and can leave the road smokin at the same time.
> 
> If I wanted to be swangin that big body I'd candy a 68 Cutty With blue over grey and 100 spoke 22's... But that's just me


Agreed, I still like my American classics and antiques but I disagree with one part of that. With any newer car unless its a BMW or Benz and etc,... etc,... the American cars cost way more to fix.


----------



## vdubbinya

vws are WAY expensive to fix. youd think i was driving a benz lol. alternator, @ 140XXX miles i might add, cost me 427$. that's ridiculous. i wasnt trying to debate, just stating a opinion


----------



## Crash pups person

You are talking about a brand new car aren't you?

Everyone that I know thats into VW's are in to them cause they make for a easy and cheap fix but not to many people I know have one newer than 02.


----------



## vdubbinya

my car is a 02 mk4 gti.


----------



## damageplan

this is our 95 Trans Am LT1 5.7 , .30 over , cold air intake, msd opti-spark , msd blaster coil, headers, 3.5 inch exhaust , dual Flowmaster Super 40 Series, CenterForce clutch, 6-speed tranny, 17 inch Konieg monsoon rims, Baer brake system and alot more add ons. REAL MUSCLE !! I EAT MUSTANGS AND RICE BURNERS FOR LUNCH !!!! THE CAR IS CALLED " VULGAR DISPLAY OF POWER".


----------



## Czar

damageplan that car looks great..very clean looking...Got some power I bet


----------



## damageplan

My other play toy and my wifes in the background , hers is getting a make over !! I did the flame job myself .


----------



## damageplan

she runs well , would like to do a few more things. maybe i am going to do silver ghost flames this summer , sure would set it off


----------



## Czar

nice bike...u did a great paint job on it broski


----------



## damageplan

thanks alot


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx

cEElint said:


> if an Integra is considered nice.. i guess i have a nice car.. lol
> 
> 01 GSR


beautiful car its rare over here in nyc my friend has a 01 integra type R pheonix yellow with a k24 engine runs 11.6 in the 1/4 mile all motor...


----------



## Sampsons Dad

damageplan said:


> this is our 95 Trans Am LT1 5.7 , .30 over , cold air intake, msd opti-spark , msd blaster coil, headers, 3.5 inch exhaust , dual Flowmaster Super 40 Series, CenterForce clutch, 6-speed tranny, 17 inch Konieg monsoon rims, Baer brake system and alot more add ons. REAL MUSCLE !! I EAT MUSTANGS AND RICE BURNERS FOR LUNCH !!!! THE CAR IS CALLED " VULGAR DISPLAY OF POWER".


HOOAH!:woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## tablerock

That is why I was laughing in my post...foreign or american it doesn't matter...it is all preference.

Everyone has nice cars here! Nice for EXACTLY WHAT THEY WANT!!!!! 

- Sara


----------



## CraziNate

A few of mine


----------



## Maddog

cool rides!

here is my SLK230 kompressor w/ few AMG stuff..

































and my Ford Probe 2.0


----------



## Maddog

and my mans Nissan 200SX, around 300hp


----------



## Jaz's dad

Well, been busy recently and decided to break my racing car as the love had gone, so bought myself a new toy to keep me entertained.


























A Kawasaki zx6-r ninja P8F model, love it.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

the wifeys car








my old mustang i sold a few years ago =(
































n my p.o.s. i whippin these days


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Oh Snap!


----------



## ~StangChick~

Jaz's dad said:


> Well, been busy recently and decided to break my racing car as the love had gone, so bought myself a new toy to keep me entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Kawasaki zx6-r ninja P8F model, love it.


Love the bike! Be careful.


----------



## Jaz's dad

~StangChick~ said:


> Love the bike! Be careful.


Thanks.
Yeah, i'm carefull. I leave all the power and speed riding to the track, which is on this coming Sunday.


----------



## kodiakgirl

*Ressurrecting this thread!*

Woohoo! Found a thread about cars! I'm gonna get this one going again... show off them nice cars/toys! :clap:

My BF and I have quite a collectin of "toys". My favorite is our '02 GT Mustang convertible with Steeda suspension on all 4 corners, Centerline wheels, custom paint, and some other misc mods. He has a 93 Z28 Camaro with a little suspension/motor work and some ZR1 wheels (it can do about 170 mph), and he has a 98 5.9 Limited Jeep Grand Cherokee that's had a little massaging done to it. I had an '01 Chevy Tahoe, but we just sold that to get a 2010 Ford F-150 SVT Raptor (the 6.2 V8), it's gonna be here in a few weeks! We've also got some offroad toys including a '10 YZ250F Dirtbike, '11 Polaris Ranger Rzr S 800 Limited Edition, a '00 Grizzly 600 w/ 27" XTR's, and an 82' Suzuki GS850 motorcycle thats in great shape for being as old as it is, runs great still! And then of course, his kids have 4-wheelers and dirtbikes too, and we had 2 snow machines until a few months ago when we sold them to get the Rzr S. My BF also has a Z28 Camaro stock car, for those of you that have watched Sarah Palin's Alaska on TLC, it's the black stock car that Todd Palin drove. lol. ok, here's the pictures...

The 'stang with the top down...









And with the top up... you can see the pinstripe flames in this one...









The Z28 Camaro...









The Rzr S... It has a windshield, roof, plow, and winch on it now...









The Tahoe we just sold...









And this is the Raptor we're getting in it's place!









The Stock Car









Dirt Bike









GS850, with the Jeep in the background









And the 4-wheelers and snow machines









Thanks for looking! And I'd looooove to hear comments... lol :roll:


----------



## Mach0

Just sold it


----------



## NobleQnz

this was my first car, 1977 Pontiac Trans Am i miss this one she was fun!



















motor shots before it was dropped in.


----------



## lowlady

my 02 sonoma daily driver
















next to my grandfathers 58 caddy








my project 00 sonoma bagged








































01 xtreme bagged

























my brothers bagged toyota that he did himself paint and all - he sold it a yr ago tho


----------



## angelbaby

my family is really into the old cars and although im not figured some of you would like these , they have all been rebuilt either dad or uncles own them , I dont have pics of all of them but here is a few that I found today on the computer.
























missing the falcon, the chevelle , and few others . 
I personally like the newer stuff lol and dodge lol my fam doesnt know where I came from they say lol.


----------



## angelbaby

better shot of the 69 , last year with it I think he is selling it next year


----------



## jmejiaa

My current vehicles:
e46 M3 and 07 R6


----------



## cEElint

nice choice on the BBS's

my buddy is going to pick up his e90M next week in Germany.. special ordered is cheaper even including shipping back


----------



## jmejiaa

cEElint said:


> nice choice on the BBS's
> 
> my buddy is going to pick up his e90M next week in Germany.. special ordered is cheaper even including shipping back


:cheers: Thank you!


----------



## PRSweetKandi

I'm so jealous of your cars. HAH. My car is nothing compared to these ATM, but it will be once I get done with school. I am a big honda person. I love the Subaru Impreza Rally's and big on Audi's and such.

Here's my car now... It has an upgraded system, will be working on body and engine upgrades in the next year... will be done with college soon.









The 03 Eclipse behind that used to be my car (my first car) until I got pregnant and my mom took over payments.... I miss it.. was fun to drive 



















Here's the car that's been in my fam since I was 5. My mom got it brand new in 95... it's a 96 Pontiac Trans Am. 5.7 Liter V8... I drove that before I got my car... I hated putting gas in this guzzler... !!! It is a very fun and throaty car, though I must say.... She's finally decided to get rid of it... but she cries at the thought  hope she finds it a good home.


----------



## kodiakgirl

Our newest acquisition...  '03 Cobra, with lots of nice, tasteful mod's. About 550 HP on pump gas, over 600 with race gas, it's almost scary fast!



























And here's a couple neat ones of the Raptor, just because. This truck is a BEAST


----------



## Chevys And Pitties

just delete this post please


----------



## HeavyJeep

Some seriously nice rides in here!! Im impressed 

heres mine 


















and the last one is a cartoon but I love this pic of the wagon ...


----------



## NateDieselF4i

Some cool stuff in here. I'll play.

2009 CBR600RR and LTZ Tahoe 



























2011 Golf TDI









Annnnnddd what I've really been drooling over lately and I think I might pick up as my next birthday present to myself any 09 and up Nissan GT-R


----------



## s.mariegreene

here is a few of our cars but they are still a work in progress


----------



## Didi

Not to bad set of cars!! Mine are not even worthy of being shown. I have a 98 Dodge Durango, which I actually LOVE!! My hubby drives my old 99 Ford Escort! haha He hates it but his truck died so he got the Escort!! He deserves a new car though cause the tranny is going out on it!


----------



## MFBATZ

My '95 Acura Integra LS (Special Edition).

Just going to copy paste from my thread on Club Integra lol

YEAR / MODEL / ENGINE:
1995 / Integra LS/SE / B18B1 (207,xxx mi)

ENGINE:
AEM Short Ram Intake (Red)
Skunk2 Megapower Exhaust
FRAM oil filter
Chevron 10w-30 Fully Synthetic Motor Oil
NGK spark plugs & wires

EXTERIOR:
98+ OEM Tail Lights
Limo tint rear and side windows
Skunk 2 rear license plate frame
AEM front license plate frame

SUSPENSION:
Tokico shocks & springs (1.5 drop)
GSR Blades (polished)
Michelin Tires
Front & Rear strut bars
Power slot rotors w/ Posi brake pads (Front)
Centric premium rotors w/ Stoptech Street Performance pads (Rear)

INTERIOR:
Black/grey leather interior
Viper 2-way alarm
Alpine head unit
1200w Sony Xplod amplifier
2 10" 1200W Sony Xplod Subwoofers


----------



## MFBATZ

xxmiszCanelaxx said:


> beautiful car its rare over here in nyc my friend has a 01 integra type R pheonix yellow with a k24 engine runs 11.6 in the 1/4 mile all motor...


Sick DC2 man.


----------



## aus_staffy

Something a bit different for you guys. This is my 2006 Ford Falcon XR8. 5.4 litre V8. I've had this since 2007 and it's still stock. That's by far the longest I've ever gone without modding a car. Maybe later this year it'll get a front brake upgrade and a cat back.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

you guys get that color stock down there in aus?


----------



## MISSAPBT

This is ours

Mazda RX7 13t extend port. Dyno'd at around 480hp


----------



## aus_staffy

stonerreakinhavok said:


> you guys get that color stock down there in aus?


Yep the colour is stock but not available anymore. It was called Bionic.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties

I hate you Australians...


----------



## save_HUTCH

Here are my Toys.

My 1994 Dodge Shadow, my first car that I still have:

















Then my 2008 Focus, which I still own:
This is how it currently sits(I get bored btw)

























And the 2003 20AE GTI I just bought:
























































NO LIGHTS!!!!!








NO LIGHTS!!!!


----------



## DMTWI

My wife's '92 RS, no performance mods, it's pretty much stock...and for sale if anyone is interested. :roll:



My '95 Chevy, no dyno testing needed, it's really sloooooooow...but good in the deep snow!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties

just delete this post please


----------



## DMTWI

Chevys And Pitties said:


> ^^^^ Yay for Gap Guards!!! I still have to get some for my K5. I didn't realize until just the other day that I can see through my truck lol.


Ya, they work pretty good. I could see through the bed of my truck even before it had a body lift...funky stuff..... :roll:


----------



## erod32

86 chevy silverado


----------



## Dieselblue

as soon as i figure out how to do pics ill put some up of my 07 chevy z71 classic


----------



## Dieselblue

can anybody tell me how to post these pictures?? im having a hard time hahahah


----------



## save_HUTCH

Photobucket, then copy the IMG code nd paste here.


----------



## Dieselblue

ok i am doing it now, pics soon!!!


----------



## Dieselblue

like this?


----------

